# Is Bamboo Poisonous?



## MileyMouse (20 July 2011)

Would anyone know if bamboo is poisonous to horses?

Caught my lad this morning sticking his head over our garden fence and trying to nibble a bit of the bamboo bush (have now put another line of electric fencing in front of it so he cant reach it) he didn't manage to get any but am wondering if it would do any harm if he did eat it?


----------



## Miss L Toe (21 July 2011)

Hang on. I'll ask my Panda!
Its a type of grass, as far as I know will be OK


----------



## springer1021 (21 July 2011)

There is several web sites I use to check about poisonous plants and Bamboo isn't mentioned on any of them.


----------



## ameeyal (22 July 2011)

My horses have been eating bambo for years, with no effect it grows along our brook. They just have a grab of it every now and then.


----------

